# Oatey Tool



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is the best tool you can get for installing those no caulk shower drains.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like it would work. Gotta beat using channel locks!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Looks like it would work. Gotta beat using channel locks!


Or crossing screwdrivers like allot of plumbers still do.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Does that work on the inside brass comression ring, or is that for the bottom nut? Im assuming that tool is for this kind of drain:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It is for the brass compression ring, you use 1/2" wrench or socket to help tighten it down, works every time.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sweet, got to get one of those then, i always have to beat the screw driver on an angle to tighten the damn thing up.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I had one just like that 30 years ago, made by Casper, for Casper no-caulk drains. I lost it about 10 years ago and found the one made by Oatey just about a year ago. 

For the years I didn't have the right tool I made my own by notching a piece of 2" plastic pipe to fit the grooves in the drain.

Great tool. Lost too many of the flat screwdriver tools, that come with the drains, in the trap.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

me too. Not to mention, it never gets it tight enough to begin with.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

A smart guy would put a rag in the pipe before trying to tighten the drain with that stupid flat tool :whistling2:

Some times things come to me slowly. Once was enough, three or four time was ridiculous.

Glad I found the Oatey tool.:thumbup:


----------

